# My Butt Hurts! (Saddle Position)



## rwgunn3 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just read the whole "where's my saddle supposed to be touching me thread" but would like a little more advice. Long story short, I think my bike is too big. Since I have gotten it (second hand... pre-owned, but not used), I have only adjusted height. Over the past month I've ridden several times on the road with pain in the "sit bones" but figured I was just going to have to let my body get used to riding (to no avail). I just got a KK Road Machine and put my first real workout in this morning, and I"ve been in pain ever since. From the previous thread, I gather that the front end of the saddle needs to be adjusted up.

My question is, is this bike too big and what can I do to make it fit? How far forward can I move the saddle? Is a new seat post in order?

Bike:
2006 Specialized Allez Triple
Large (56.5cm top tube)
Set back seat post?
Specialized BodyGeometry Saddle (is this junk?)

Me:
5'9" with a sore butt, but wants to ride more.

I'm trying to post the pic using picasa, don't know if it's going to work...
Nope. Upload to gallery?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

rwgunn3 said:


> My question is, is this bike too big and what can I do to make it fit? How far forward can I move the saddle? Is a new seat post in order?
> 
> Bike:
> 2006 Specialized Allez Triple
> ...


No way to tell from just a pic of the bike and your height, but a "Large" frame (56 from Spec) sounds like it _might_ be too large for someone who - at 5'9" - is _not_ large.

BTW - are you wearing good cycling shorts, without anything else between you and the shorts?


----------



## rwgunn3 (Nov 19, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> No way to tell from just a pic of the bike and your height, but a "Large" frame (56 from Spec) sounds like it _might_ be too large for someone who - at 5'9" - is _not_ large.
> 
> BTW - are you wearing good cycling shorts, without anything else between you and the shorts?


Bellwether (that I've had for years, lots of road miles but all on a Mountain Bike) and Pearl Izumi Quest (both around $50... not wearing them at the same time) and Chamois Butt'r.

As mentioned before, this was my first workout on the trainer, and I'm using a home-made riser for the front... I may have had the bike angled down slightly, exacerbating the problem.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

What you want is the two bones of your butt to be the same width apart as the centers of the two pads on the back of the seat. This way your supporting yourself by your skeleton, not by tender fleshy bits and organs. 

Mine just so happen to be the same width as the edge of my wallet (really not sure how I figured that out... but handy measuring tape at the bike shop, lol)

I have heard some people say if you get a thicker piece of cardboard and put it on a flat hard surface then sit on it (perhaps sit down slightly hard) your sit bones will leave an imprint you can measure.

Normally you want level, which looks good.

Forward and backward is dependent on leg length to properly position your knees above the crank... but when it is near, but slightly off you will automatically adjust your position so that moving the saddle forward will push you back into more making you sit further back, while moving it back will pull you forward on it, which can cause pain if you are sitting closer to the middle where the saddle is too narrow to support you.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I tilt my seat ever so slightly forward. YMMV


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Where you choose to put your hands on a ride can be a good guide.

If my handlebars are too far away from me, I tend to ride the corners or flats most of the time. If a bike is too small, I'm on the hoods and still feel cramped.

If your handlebars are too far away, there are a couple of things you can do - raise them, or use a shorter stem. IME, 80mm is too short. 90mm is fine. So if I find I can't get my handlebars close enough on a bike and I'm already using a 90mm stem, the bike is too big for me.

I generally try to address one fit problem at a time. They influence each other, so you may find you have to revisit some.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Where you choose to put your hands on a ride can be a good guide.


This is a crucial point in saddle comfort. Your position on the bike is as important to saddle comfort as the saddle itself, I'd have a fitting by someone who knows what they're doing. Your sitbones will thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

rwgunn3 said:


> As mentioned before, this was my first workout on the trainer, and I'm using a home-made riser for the front...


Does it happen on the road or just on the trainer? You sit a lot more on a trainer.....

I wouldn't change anything if this just happens on a trainer...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

What about your bike is too big?

Seat too high? Lower it.
Seat too far back/forward? Move it forward/back and get a seatpost with different setback if needed.
Bars too far away or high/low? Get a different stem, flip it, change out spacers, etc...

Your bike is too big if it won't allow you to achieve your desired fit by the above methods.

Having the bike angled down on the trainer can certainly change things enough to make a difference. Many riders find it best to have the saddle absolutely level, or tilt the nose of the saddle up a few degrees, and angling the bike down on the trainer would defeat this.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I am no expert. So take this for what it is worth. Before you start making major changes put 300 miles (on the road) in no more than a 3-4 week period. Too many people who are new to this toss aside a perfectly good saddle after riding the first week and their butt hurts. I am not saying there is not a better saddle out there for you but it takes a while to get your butt into shape. And if you lay off the bike for a while be ready for your butt to hurt again for a short period. Other than that get it level and work from there.


----------



## highroader (Jun 26, 2011)

i'm 5'10" and ride a specialized 56 cm. I'd recomend a basic fitting at a good bike shop to start with..$50? Ride hard for a solid month...hard to do in winter, but a trainer will sufice. Your butt will figure out the sadle and you will have a more objective idea as to how to move your saddle into an optimal position.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Get it on the road. You just can't tell that on a trainer. I expect it's probably about the right size anyway, saddle position is important (both fore/aft and up/down). 

FWIW, I'm 5'7" and the TT on my bike is 54cm.


----------



## rwgunn3 (Nov 19, 2011)

Update:

Well, I moved the saddle forward about 3/4" and tilted the front up substantially (probably a half inch... it was pointed down a good bit past level). I feel kind of dumb, because I just hopped on the bike and started riding and hoped for the best. I only started looking for a solution after a month of riding BUT, the adjustments I made seemed to help substantially. I may end up moving it back just a bit and looking at a shorter stem, but I did spend less time shifting around the saddle trying to get comfortable, and more time focusing on my workout.

I did notice while on the trainer that the front of the saddle bounces up and down quite a bit. Now, I'm not bouncing in the saddle (this is around 105rpm BTW), but is this movement in the saddle normal, or maybe due to the fact that I've got it moved forward to where the seat post clamp is at the very back of the rails? I doesn't really bother me... I just noticed it on the trainer. I've never really had the chance to look down at my saddle while on the road.

Regardless... thanks for all of the insight. Much happier (and less butt-hurt ) now.

R


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Lots of saddles have some movement in them. It's not abnormal, but not necessarily common either. I think mine are all pretty solid, although I can hear one of them squeak sometimes.

Make sure nothing's loose. If it's just its natural flex and it doesn't bother you, whatever. It's only a problem if it's a problem. :wink5:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

rwgunn3 said:


> I did notice while on the trainer that the front of the saddle bounces up and down quite a bit. Now, I'm not bouncing in the saddle (this is around 105rpm BTW), but is this movement in the saddle normal,


Seat should not move. You should not be "bouncing in the saddle" either, if if the seat DOESN'T move.

Most saddles have markings on the rails indicating maximum fore/aft positions. Have you exceed that?


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Regarding your latest post about bouncing in the saddle: no, you shouldn't be dong that. 

My first thought is your saddle is too high.

Did you use a level to level the saddle? Did you use a plumb to check your knee over pedal?

I noticed your seatpost has a significant set back. You might need to get a zero or short setback post to help move the saddle forward on this larger frame. This could be causing more rocking of the saddle, if it is on the back of the rails.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I see sooooooooo many riders bouncing or going side to side or knees bent so much the stick out away from the frame. They must feel like sh$t after riding but think they have to feel that way because they just rode.


----------

